

HTML5 logo in flash - binarymax
http://html5.uncontrol.com/

======
wonderyak
This is an awesome troll.

------
eelinow
I have to ask.. Is someone's ego so badly hurt and/or their job threatened
that every mention related to the push for standards towards HTML5 they
somehow feel that their beloved Adobe Flash skills are threatened?

This is sad. If HN had a down vote option, it would most definitely be in use
for those article.

~~~
binarymax
I posted this more for interestingly ironic value than anything else.
Disclaimer: I did not create it!

~~~
eelinow
Understood and it wasn't aimed at you but the content creator. Thanks for
clarifying nonetheless.

~~~
GrandMasterBirt
I was gonna say, a smack in the face to html. Notice how SMOOTH that animation
is, oh makes me wish HTML was dead, long live flash!

------
robwgibbons
Ironyyy

